# Extended amount of time tethering?



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tomorrow I'll be working a booth at the county fair. I'm contemplating taking my laptop to keep myself entertained, but the only way I'll have Internet access is if I tether to my Bolt all day.

I've never used wired tethering, that may be the better thing for me to do. I have used Wireless Tether many many times, but if I'm doing that all day, my Bolt will cook for sure. I could perhaps take my notebook cooler and sit the bolt on it.

Suggestions? Wired tethering a better option? I've never even used it, would I just connect via USB and choose Internet Pass Through? I am rooted, running 2.10.605.1, and do have unlimited data, but do not pay for tethering.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

On long trips in the back of the car i use PDANet to usb tether, ran a webcam through the entire 6hr trip through 3G and 4G and it didnt get hot


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had kind of assumed as much, the main reason it gets hot I think is because of how the WiFi radio is operating with Mobile Hot Spot or Wireless Tether.

I'm not paying for PDANet for one day of use though. Any suggestions on wired tethering via other means? Will the Internet Pass Through option achieve this? I've never tried, or have the means to try at this particular moment.

EDIT: Internet Pass Through is to use your PCs internet on your Phone, I'm looking to do Internet Connection Mode which will use your phone's internet via USB on your PC. However, when I try it on my Bolt, it just sits there and says Processing... and never goes anywhere. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't get Internet Connection Mode to enable on my phone, must be a bug with 2.10.605.1 or something. I'm going to just install and use PDANet. I didn't realize they give you a free 2 week trial, then limited free use after that expires. The last time I looked at them was way back in the iPhone 2G days, and they wanted like $35 for the app.


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you got some way to lock that puppy down or someone will say, "Hey, look at this cool prize I "won" at the fair!


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

The free version of PDANet works, you just can't access secure (httpps) sites with it


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"dnakaman said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you got some way to lock that puppy down or someone will say, "Hey, look at this cool prize I "won" at the fair!


Someone would be getting their ass beat, lol. Nah, it won't leave my sight, believe me.



"mandog202 said:


> The free version of PDANet works, you just can't access secure (httpps) sites with it


Which is fine, I'll probably be RDPing into my laptop at home doing most of what I'll be doing anyway.


----------

